# Looking for German/Turkish Speaking Friends



## se7en (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi!

I will stay till 1.October in Dubai and am bored to death,
cause i don't know anyone there.
I would like to meet some people to get a little socialized.
I live in Bur Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Guten morgen / Marhaba

I don't think we really have many that do either on this board, but have you tried contacting the relevant consulates/embassies to ask about social groups?

Perhaps also go to Istanbul Flower, as Turkish restaurant next to Safestway on SZR? It is run by Turks so they can probably help you. Their Lahmacun is pretty damn good too!



-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Elphaba is so well versed about different cultures! 

I do speak turkish but i am away from dubai right now having a vacation.

I think there's a website called Bilgi Dubai, Dubai'de Yasayan Turklerin Bilgi Portali and it is supposed to be for turkish people to get together and meet up, i am not entirely sure because i am not a member but perhaps you should check it out


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jander - kind words.  I used to spend a lot of time in Turkey. My Turkish is much forgotten now, although I still cook a fair bit of Turkish food .

Interesting site - I didn't know about it. Seems one of the first links is where to find Turkish restaurants. Anyone wanting real Turish food should go to the afore-mentioned Istanbul Flower. It's as close to a locanta as you'll get here.

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah I have been there once and it is a nice place. I lived in the U.S. for 10 years before moving to Dubai but I am Turkish originally but i bet you are better than me at cooking Turkish food ! Though i enjoyed it quite a bit past 2 weeks visiting my family.


----------



## se7en (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, i know Istanbul Flower.
I actually wanted to see if i could find there any german or turkish people there.
I will give a look at the site u recommended.
Thx for the answers.


----------

